# Where can I buy a chip pan for a HF 8x12 lathe?



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 18, 2009)

These seem to be difficult to find, you'd think that HF would sell them, but they don't.

LittleMachineShop.com has chip pans for the 7" machines but not the 8".

Thanks


----------



## 65535 (Feb 18, 2009)

I bet you could find any old oil pan or something with the proper dimensions pretty easily.


----------



## StrikerDown (Feb 18, 2009)

Are you just sitting this on a work bench?

If so you could probable tell an HVAC shop or sheet metal fabrication shop the size and they could fix you up.

Depending on the size you might check the auto supply stores for a drip pan that might be usable.

If you are getting a stand I think they esually come with the pan.

Also lots of the small bench top lathes come with the pan.


----------



## wquiles (Feb 18, 2009)

I never had one with my 8x12, but I used to put a piece of cardboard (pizza box) to prevent debris from getting on everything. That being said, I love having a full size chip pan and back splash on my 12x36  

Will


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 18, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> Are you just sitting this on a work bench?
> 
> If so you could probable tell an HVAC shop or sheet metal fabrication shop the size and they could fix you up.
> 
> ...



Yea, I could do that, but I was hoping there was something I could just order and be done with it.

The current plan is to buy some galvanized sheet steel from ACE and just use that. No lip to hold liquids, but should be fine for chips.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 18, 2009)

Since I'm somewhat picky about most things machining, you'll get a laugh out of my 'chip pan', which is actually a cookie pan:







Two of them fit side by side under the bed of the South Bend 10-K, hold lots of oily chips, are easy to empty, and can be free for the asking (check with your wife). Even at full retail, two will cost not much over $10. Been using them for years:laughing:


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 18, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Since I'm somewhat picky about most things machining, you'll get a laugh out of my 'chip pan', which is actually a cookie pan:
> 
> Two of them fit side by side under the bed of the South Bend 10-K, hold lots of oily chips, are easy to empty, and can be free for the asking (check with your wife). Even at full retail, two will cost not much over $10. Been using them for years:laughing:



Yea, that would work. I didn't think of using two cookie pans side by side, but that might actually be the answer.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 18, 2009)

With some clever cutting and taping or brazing or welding you can make a pretty big pan too.


----------



## shinbone (Feb 19, 2009)

A couple of other sources for large trays or pans would be pet stores and auto supplies. 

Pet stores often have drop pans for animal cages which can be quite large.

Auto supply shops may have drip pans for garage floors (under leaky vehicles).


----------



## LukeA (Feb 19, 2009)

Full-sheet pans for baking are 18" by 26".


----------



## StrikerDown (Feb 19, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Since I'm somewhat picky about most things machining, you'll get a laugh out of my 'chip pan', which is actually a cookie pan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tried that once by the wife didn't like the idea of Aluminum Chip Cookies!

KIDDING... It's a good idea though.


----------



## deebee (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is one option, but I am sure there are many more at auto stores:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002KNV9K/?tag=cpf0b6-20

David b


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 27, 2009)

deebee said:


> Here is one option, but I am sure there are many more at auto stores:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002KNV9K/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> David b



Went to ACE yesterday, found a large automotive drip pan much like the one your link points to. It's just a little larger than ideal for the 8x12, but it beats the heck out of a simple sheet of galvanized.

I'm going to pick up another today for under the benchtop mill.


----------

